# Need info: Supre-Macy Sprint bicycle, Macy's Own Brand!



## Slick4d4d (Apr 20, 2021)

This is a unique 50's, 60's era Supre-Macy Sprint bicycle that was made it in Italy as "Macy's Own Brand". I haven't seen one before and can't find anything on it, so I need your help with any information you can provide, especially who made it for Macy's.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 22, 2021)

That bike is amazingly well preserved and it's the first I've seen or heard of. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice!  I wonder how long Macy's was selling bikes.  Should clean up nicely and give some enjoyment!


----------



## Slick4d4d (Apr 22, 2021)

Oilit said:


> That bike is amazingly well preserved and it's the first I've seen or heard of. Thanks for posting!



I have only been able to find mention of one other ladies version Supre-Macy, that is just a bare frame and it's racks, on a YouTube video. The video had no info, it was just showing off the find. I can't even find information on when the Supre-Macy brand was used, but apparently it was also used on radios and sewing machines as well.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Apr 22, 2021)

1motime said:


> Nice!  I wonder how long Macy's was selling bikes.  Should clean up nicely and give some enjoyment!



I haven't had time to work on it yet but I can't wait to take it for a ride.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice! This is one of those chimera bikes built in Europe with an American-style, middleweight, cantilever frame mashed up with European-style lightweight wheels (26 X 1-3/8), 3-piece crank, and stem. This suggests a question on bicycle taxonomy: Is this a middleweight or a lightweight or perhaps a welterweight? While this example has a coaster brake, some of its cousins had 3-speed hubs. The chain ring might be a clue to its origin.  (clever chain ring experts, this is your cue)
Have fun!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 23, 2021)

Welterweight is a good description.  This bike is growing on me.  Lots of interesting details.  That chain guard is cool!


----------



## Slick4d4d (Apr 24, 2021)

AndyA said:


> The chain ring might be a clue to its origin. (clever chain ring experts, this is your cue)




Let's play name that ring!


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2021)

-----

now sorted over at the other thread:

Name that Chain Ring!


-----


----------

